# Wapme Systems-Headix GmbH



## Anonymous (25 August 2005)

Hallo,
kennt jemand eine dieser Firmen von euch 
.......com
Headix GmbH
Wapme-Systems
Shortpay

Mir ist damit ein Ding passiert, auf der Seite ........com, kannst du gegen Eingabe deiner Telefonnummer einen SMS Code anfordern und damit deine Zugangsdaten, dies Kostet dann 9,98 € pro Tag.
Den Code forderten wir an, gaben ihn auch ein, aber bekamen nur die Mitteilung der Code sei falsch. Wir verliessen daraufhin die Seite und haben es ersteinmal vergessen. Nun kam heute per SMS eine Rechnung über 44 €, die mit der Handyrechnung abgebucht werden sollen. Ich finde dies eine ungeheure Frechheit auf Anruf sagte man mir, ich hätte ein Abbonement beantragt mit anforern des Codes und seitdem kostet das 9,98€ pro Tag. 
Die Firma Wapme Systems stellt sich auf den Standpunkt sie treibe nur das Geld ein, alles andere müsse ich mit dem Betreiber klären. Im Impressum dieser Seite steht nur die Firmenbezeichnung Headix GmbH kein sonstiger Name keine E-mail Adresse oder gar Telefonnummer.
Wo ich kann ich solchen [] anzeigen?

Gruß
Christa

_kommerzielle URL gelöscht 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#13
zum Thema
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=11356 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922
modaction _


----------

